# More Tax Payer Money Wasted.



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I really like those filler blanks.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

that 90 on the double connector sure is sexy.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> that 90 on the double connector sure is sexy.


 Yea, I like that one two.:whistling2:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

diggin the filler blanks


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> that 90 on the double connector sure is sexy.


LMFAO..........still laughing.............OOOOO.........that was awesome... I gotta look at that again.............ooooooo wweeeee its still funny...... Oh my god ....I think now ive seen it all...........:laughing: why the hell would he put that 90 on like that.......


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

captkirk said:


> LMFAO..........still laughing.............OOOOO.........that was awesome... I gotta look at that again.............ooooooo wweeeee its still funny...... Oh my god ....I think now ive seen it all...........:laughing: why the hell would he put that 90 on like that.......


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

itsa not funny its sad!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I have used 4" square blanks for fillers on a temp panel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Aug 6, 2009)

good enough for government work :laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

What a hack on those filler plates. A true craftsman would have installed them so the barcodes were all facing the same way.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I have used 4" square blanks for fillers on a temp panel. :thumbsup:


Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

of course hes joking :lol::gun_bandana:sama:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Mastertorturer said:


> Please tell me you're joking.





sparks134 said:


> of course hes joking :lol::gun_bandana:sama:


No, I am not joking and would do it again under the same conditions.

There is no requirement that filler blanks be listed for the purpose or that I must use cheap plastic that often falls out. :no:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

just another hack!!!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> just another hack!!!


 Bob is far from a hack my friend.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> just another hack!!!



Your defiantly entitled to your opinion but what I did was safe. Four 8-32 nut and bolts holding each cover in place, the blanks are thicker than the metal the cover was made of. 

Ugly as sin? You bet, but safer than letting the plastic fillers keep falling out of a temp power panel. 






(Thanks T.)


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd use 4 square blanks on a temp panel if I had to also. I see no real issue besides looks if you secure them good.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Over the summer the school board demoed an old building that basicly needed cosmetic work. This left them for a need for a few classrooms. They had an option to make permanent classrooms in the basement of one of thier newer buildings, this was going to cost about 100k. 

They opted to lease mobile classrooms from a company in Louisianna, for those that don't know these are just trailers that connect together. After they put in power, water and sewer to these they had spent almost 50k. 

So two weeks before school starts they are ready for the final inspection, the state inspector comes in and finds mold, a lot of mold. he tells them that all the rock, insulation and carpet has to come out. 

The leasing company says no way. So the school is out the money they spent on utilities, they have these trailers that they cannot use and two weeks till school starts.

So they had classrooms cobbled together in one of the gyms, I'm not sure what this cost them but they had guys there on ot to get them done in time so i know it wasn't cheap.

Here's the kicker, for the cost of running the utilities and one year of the lease they could have paid for the permanent classrooms in the basement. 

I think there will be a lot of fresh faces when it come itme to run for the school board.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

"Ugly as sin? You bet, but safer than letting the plastic fillers keep falling out of a temp power panel."

Ugly, Yes but it is safe. Those plastic ones suck and of course there is about 10 different sizes too. I stock at least 4 different sizes in my trailer but it never seems like i have a cover with the perfect fit. Maybe i am a hack to some but i have gone as far as gluing them to the cover to keep them from falling out. I would rather be called a name for gluing a cover than to have some HO sticking their digit inside and touching the buss bar.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Better than duct tape.. 
Seems to be the choice on most temp panels I've seen


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

As I became more aware of the shoddy work being done on every scale, in all parts of the country, and in all fields, it makes me sad that people pay good money and get results like this. I mean the cover plate will cost less than a dollar. Maybe I'm just too tired to get angry. :blink:


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> No, I am not joking and would do it again under the same conditions.
> 
> There is no requirement that filler blanks be listed for the purpose or that I must use cheap plastic that often falls out. :no:


That panel isn't a temp panel. It's also not an excuse to use the wrong part for the job. That panel is inside a mechanical room of a new addition. There is no reason to remove all the spaces.

Correct panel fillers do not fall out. If you're not sure it's correct you should contact the manufacturer to verify. 

Let electrical engineers design the products; and you install those products correctly.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Mastertorturer said:


> Correct panel fillers do not fall out.


Thats a line of crap.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Thats a line of crap.


Ill second that for sure. Even the residential filler blanks fall out.

~Matt


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Can you post the make and model of panels you're talking about? It ain't a line of crap when I've never had them fall out. 

So if it's BS then please tell me which panel fillers you're refering to.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Mastertorturer said:


> Can you post the make and model of panels you're talking about? It ain't a line of crap when I've never had them fall out.
> 
> So if it's BS then please tell me which panel fillers you're refering to.


Almost any brand that uses 'snap in' fillers.

I personally prefer the screw in fillers like I-Line and some other larger panels use.

As far as the panel in your picture I would have ordered the correct fillers and installed them but I also might have put 4" square blanks in as a temporary measure until the correct fillers where on hand.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> There is no reason to remove all the spaces.


The panel probably came with all spaces open. The installer didn't order or *lost* the factory blanks.


The 4S fillers look to be about the right size. It just looks hacked because *you know* that they are 4s blanks. Maybe it was a temp fix?

I'll do almost anything to avoid a snap in filler. I will install a few spare $3 single pole breakers instead of panel blanks.


The other stuff is pretty bad. Even Peter wouldn't stoop to that level............ maybe the AC flex :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> The other stuff is pretty bad. Even Peter wouldn't stoop to that level............ maybe the AC flex :laughing:


Well, actually...yeah. :thumbup: I wired some A/C units about a month ago that required 10 foot whips because I had to put the disconnects way off to the side (clearance issues.) I just laid the whips right on the ground. I'll get back there and secure them....yeah, sure, right. :whistling2:


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

wows guys that is just friggin crazy i am a helper and i wouldn't do stuuf like that in fear of the ass chewing i would get later on and just what the hell is the cord for in pic 5


----------

